# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vegas - Thành phố tội lỗi

## yeuhanoi

Đã từ lâu, nhắc đến Las Vegas, bất cứ ai cũng sẽ nghĩ đến một nơi dành cho giới quý tộc nhà giàu, đến để ăn chơi và tiêu tiền. Tất cả các công trình du lịch vĩ đại, casino, khách sạn, vũ trường... Las Vegas với vô số tên được gọi tùy theo những gì mà mỗi người đã để lại nơi đây như “Thủ đô giải trí của thế giới”, “Disney Land của người lớn” hay ngậm ngùi hơn với những người “trắng tay” là “Thành phố Tội lỗi – The Sin City”.

Vegas – “Thành phố tội lỗi”


Vegas, thành phố gắn liền với những sòng bạc hàng đầu thế giới.
Dù đến lần đầu hay quay trở lại Vegas (cách gọi tắt của Las Vegas) thì hình ảnh các casino là điều đầu tiên hiện lên trong sự háo hức của các du khách. Mỗi Casino là một thành phố thu nhỏ, tái hiện gần như trọn vẹn nét sinh hoạt đặc trưng của từng địa phương như: casino Paris với tháp Eiffel và những nghệ sĩ hát rong trên đường phố; casino Venice với dòng sông xanh thơ mộng, những người chèo thuyền Gondola chở các cặp tình nhân đi dạo; casino Wynn với vườn nhiệt đới và thác nước trên sa mạc; hay casino Luxor với kiểu kiến trúc Kim tự tháp độc đáo...

Sân bay Vegas quả không làm hổ danh Las Vegas với máy kéo ăn tiền được đặt khắp mọi nơi, không biết để giúp các tay chuyên nghiệp khởi động khi vừa hạ cánh hay để những kẻ bại trận vớt vát lại những khoản tiền đã thua.


Mỗi Casino là một thành phố thu nhỏ. Hàng trăm Casino ở đây là hàng trăm kiểu xây dựng và biểu diễn khác nhau.
Đã đến Vegas mà chưa thử vận may đỏ đen thì chưa thể gọi là đã qua Vegas. Từ việc kéo máy ăn tiền dành cho những người nhiều thời gian cho đến các bàn đánh bài đủ loại đủ kiểu.

Hàng trăm sòng bạc ở đây là hàng trăm kiểu xây dựng và biểu diễn khác nhau, nhưng cùng một mục đích là thu hút con bạc và khách du lịch. Chỉ cần lôi kéo được người ta vào trong là đã thắng hơn một nửa. Sang trọng và rủng rỉnh hầu bao thì vào các Casino như Wynn, hay Encore vừa khai trương. Bình dân hơn thì vào Flamingo hay Rio. Còn trung lưu muốn kết hợp thưởng ngoạn các hoạt động khác thì đã có Venetian, Ceasar Palace, Bellagio hoặc MGM Grand.

Các tay chơi nghiệp dư thì đánh các sòng ngoài sảnh lớn, còn dân chuyên nghiệp và đại gia thì đã có những khu riêng biệt mà chỉ cần bước qua, đã cảm nhận được không khí lạnh như băng tỏa ra từ khuôn mặt của các tay “cao thủ”.

Nếu chỉ muốn biết cảm giác đỏ đen và thử thời vận thì chỉ cần vài tiếng đồng hồ dừng chân tại các casino là đủ, còn nếu muốn cảm nhận được thế giới casino trọn vẹn thì hãy thử cùng thức một đêm với Vegas. Thức một đêm cùng casino vừa như được đi vòng quanh thế giới, gặp gỡ đủ mọi quốc tịch, đủ hạng người, lịch sự, bất nhã, tóc đen, tóc vàng... vừa được chứng kiến những cuộc hưng thịnh, suy tàn của những “nhà đầu tư” diễn ra chỉ trong một đêm.


 
Vesgas còn là nơi hội tụ những khách sạn xa hoa hàng đầu thế giới.
Vào những dịp cuối tuần hoặc lễ, bạn sẽ không cảm thấy lẻ loi nơi xứ người khi các Việt kiều từ tiểu bang Cali lân cận và nơi khác tràn về. “Đi dâu cũng đụng, ngồi đâu cũng gần” là cảm giác về số lượng các anh chị người Việt có máu đỏ đen. “Khách hàng thân thiết” người Việt của các casino rất nhiều làm nghề “nail”. Ngày thường làm việc quần quật, sang bên đó vốn tiếng Anh và chuyên môn không có nên ngoài việc tập trung kiếm tiền thì casino được xem như nơi xả stress của dân “nail”.

*Las Vegas: Không chỉ là “thành phố tội lỗi” ?*

Vegas thực sự tỉnh giấc khi mặt trời đã lên cao, đủ để ai thiếu ngủ kịp hồi phục cho một ngày sôi động, đó cũng chính là lúc “Disney Land Người Lớn” tưng bừng hiện diện. Nếu yêu thích mua sắm thì đã có các department stores nổi tiếng như Macy’s hay kinh tế hơn thì đã có các Factory Outlets (bán hàng hết mùa hoặc lỗi). Nếu có đi với trẻ con thì nên ghé qua cửa hàng sôcôla hoành tráng của M&M hay những trò chơi nhào lộn đối diện hoặc xem sư tử tại MGM Grand. Những ai cần chút lãng mạn châu Âu chắc sẽ phải thử ngồi trên thuyền dọc dòng kênh xanh tại khách sạn Ventian, nghe các anh chàng chèo thuyền lực lưỡng cất giọng hát ngọt ngào xuôi ngược.


Khi mặt trời đã lên cao, Vegas không chỉ là “thành phố tội lỗi” mà còn rất nhiều điều thú vị.
Các nhà hàng buffet của các khách sạn là phần không thể bỏ qua. Cũng đủ loại và đa phần là mêng mông, thức ăn phục vụ đủ làm hài lòng mọi quốc tịch. Các nhà hàng này lúc nào cũng tấp nập vì đa phần thực khách là dân trú tại khách sạn được phục vụ miễn phí hoặc các hội viên lâu năm. Ai cũng tranh thủ nạp năng lượng cho một ngày dài trước mặt.

Đến Vegas, thời gian như ngừng trôi và không bao giờ đủ cho bất kỳ ai. Rời các sòng casino nhộn nhịp, các khách sạn hoành tráng để ra sân bay, tưởng như đã để Vegas và sự cám dỗ của nó lại phía sau, vậy mà vẫn không ít các du khách tranh thủ “gây thêm tội” tại các máy kéo ăn tiền ngay tại sảnh sân bay. Ngồi trên máy bay rời Vegas, không ít du khách chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ và trong số những giấc mơ đó, chắc có không ít giấc mơ về Vegas, chẳng hiểu đó sẽ là giấc mơ vui hay buồn… như đúng tên gọi “Thành phố tội lỗi” hay công viên giải trí “Disney Land”?

----------


## Amp21

Nơi đến của nhưng tay chơi

----------

